# Cervelo Soloist tires



## mikecoug (Oct 27, 2006)

I have a Cervelo Soloist with Velomax Circuit rims and Vittoria Rubino Pro Kevlar tires. I ride on good paved roads with a club and put on 175 mikes a week and keep getting flats (15) since May. I have checked the rims for burs, changed the rim tape, gone to expensive tubes and still get flats on both rims in different spots all the time. I have ruled out pinch flats. 
I have heard these tires are crap. Can anyone reccomend a good tire for all round road riding and the best place to buy online? FYI almost all the flats happen in the garage when the bike is parked - I come out the next day and one is flat.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

Parking the bike is not a cause of flats... Its a symptom.
You need to find out what is causing your flats. You started looking into it but haven't found the source.

I MTB more than I road, for instance though a lot of people who get a thorn through there tire will change the tube, but not pull the thorn outta there tire. 1 min later you have another flat. Find the source of your flats to fix the problem, otherwise its likely you'll have this problem even with changing tires...


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I've had good luck with Conti GP4000's and Michelin Pro Races. I would have posted this in the wheel and tire section though for better visibility though..


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

So are the flats occuring on the side of the tubes that contacts the tire? Or on the side that contacts the rim tape? It sounds like you have something embedded in the tire that you are missing. Take a closer look


----------

